# Cavs sign rookie Danny Green



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> CLEVELAND (AP) -- The Cleveland Cavaliers have signed rookie forward Danny Green, their second-round pick in this year's NBA draft.
> 
> Financial terms were not disclosed.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/08/25/cavs.green.ap/index.html


----------

